# Wood Supplier in Sacramento?



## didyaeatyet (Apr 29, 2020)

Anyone know of a good spot to get wood in the Sacramento Area?  The local Home Depot /Lowes shops only seem to have small bags of hickory logs, otherwise they only have chunks and chips...


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! I moved to AZ from Elk Grove about a year back. I used to drive up to Gridley and fill the back of my long bed pick up with apple wood for $100. I don't have the guys number anymore but he's in the want ads with a 530 area code number. Good luck! RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2020)

Check Craigslist or Facebook market place. But keep in mind if buying from a tree service that splits wood you may end up with wood that is of another species as they are selling firewood. Not cooking wood.


----------



## D.W. (Apr 29, 2020)

I haven't used this place but looks like they are in North Highlands http://mmfirewood.com. I'm in the greater sacramento area, and go to Sportsmans Wharehouse sometimes for oak, hickory, and mesquite splits.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2020)

White Oak and fruit cooking wood splits are pricy in Sac. M&M, mentioned above, is probably your best best. Tony's firewood on Auburn Blvd is another choice. Both have websites.

If you are looking for the best price on chunks and small splits (6" to 10"), check the big garden cage at Walmart. That's where I get mesquite. A big bag, 40 lbs, is like $15, even less on sale.

If you only need chunks you can cut them up with a sawzall. I usually bury one piece in the bottom of my cold charcoal in my WSM. Works for an entire 20 hour smoke.







Edit: it might be worth $20-$30 to go by HD or Lowes and pick up a moisture meter. If you buy splits, check the moisture to see if the wood is under aged (too wet) or over aged, too dry. Overage won't hurt if burying chunks, but will if you are using the splits for heat.


----------



## EdP (Apr 29, 2020)

I get the B&B logs from ACE website, free delivery to pickup at your local store.


----------



## didyaeatyet (Apr 29, 2020)

D.W. said:


> I haven't used this place but looks like they are in North Highlands http://mmfirewood.com. I'm in the greater sacramento area, and go to Sportsmans Wharehouse sometimes for oak, hickory, and mesquite splits.



Ah, I will check them out! Good to know Sportsmans carrys the splits too, I only saw chunks when I was in there a last, maybe they were just out.


----------



## didyaeatyet (Apr 29, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> White Oak and fruit cooking wood splits are pricy in Sac. M&M, mentioned above, is probably your best best. Tony's firewood on Auburn Blvd is another choice. Both have websites.
> 
> If you are looking for the best price on chunks and small splits (6" to 10"), check the big garden cage at Walmart. That's where I get mesquite. A big bag, 40 lbs, is like $15, even less on sale.
> 
> ...



I had no idea Walmart had wood! Yeah, I probably need a meter... I certainly wouldnt be able to tell much about the quality of wood at this point. Although I'll probably make my first go at it with a charcoal bed,  I am going to be trying to use the splits for for the heat in the OKJ offset I just picked up.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## didyaeatyet (Apr 29, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Check Craigslist or Facebook market place. But keep in mind if buying from a tree service that splits wood you may end up with wood that is of another species as they are selling firewood. Not cooking wood.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I wouldnt be able to identify the types of wood just yet.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2020)

_Since you are fueling an offset, you're probably better off at Tony's or M&M. Check their websites. One of them will sell partial cords of cooking wood and even lists the prices. Before I started smoking and the world of advertising changed, I handled YP listings and ads for them both. Nice people._


----------



## D.W. (Apr 29, 2020)

didyaeatyet said:


> Ah, I will check them out! Good to know Sportsmans carrys the splits too, I only saw chunks when I was in there a last, maybe they were just out.


They don't always put it out on the shelf, I often have to ask if they have it in their storage - I always try to sneak a peek into that back room and they usually have loads of chips, chunks, and splits.


----------



## D.W. (Apr 29, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> White Oak and fruit cooking wood splits are pricy in Sac. M&M, mentioned above, is probably your best best. Tony's firewood on Auburn Blvd is another choice. Both have websites.
> 
> If you are looking for the best price on chunks and small splits (6" to 10"), check the big garden cage at Walmart. That's where I get mesquite. A big bag, 40 lbs, is like $15, even less on sale.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about Walmart having splits (and at a decent price), thanks for the heads up on that! I get most of my wood from a friend who has a lot of oak trees and a few apple and cherry trees. But I still find myself needing more wood on ocassion to feed my addiction :)


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 2, 2020)

You live in the agricultural armpit of CA. and you can't find wood? Between Vacaville to the west, Blue Canyon to the east, there's more orchards around that central valley you could have any flavored wood you want! Peach, Apple, Cherry, Pecan, Lemon, Lime, Orange, Oak, and a boatload of others. Why are people so hooked on Hickory?????


----------



## D.W. (May 2, 2020)

What happened between you and hickory? It's ok let it out.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 16, 2020)

I am new here.  I am in the SF Bay Area and picked up 8 bags (400lbs) of wood at Lazzari.  Good selection and price for 8 bags was $130.   Now I just need my offset smoker to arrive.  http://www.lazzari.com/retail-main.html


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2020)

Interesting. Mesquite?


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 16, 2020)

Mesquite, Hickory, Oak, Almond, Walnut, Pecan, Apple and Cherry.  Its a restaurant supply place.


----------



## D.W. (Jul 16, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> I am new here.  I am in the SF Bay Area and picked up 8 bags (400lbs) of wood at Lazzari.  Good selection and price for 8 bags was $130.   Now I just need my offset smoker to arrive.  http://www.lazzari.com/retail-main.html


Interesting that they are in Brisbane. I wonder as to where they source their wood from since they aren't in a growing location outside maybe oak...? You might find better looking inland, unless they have sources in the valley. Very curious.


----------



## forktender (Jul 16, 2020)

It shouldn't be hard at all to find oak, almond, pear, plumb and apple it just takes a little work.
Head into the valley around the delta with your truck and stop at some farms and fruit stands and ask a few questions. I've got plenty of wood by bringing a cooler of Dungeness crab and smoked salmon along for a bartering tool when I had an offset smoker/fuel hog I live in the east Bay Area and can be into the fruit orchards with in a 35-35 minute drive even though I live 5 minutes from the delta. Take a drive with the little lady there area some killer produce stands around the delta. Bring a big cooler and stock up some sweet corn and tons of other things, if you're paying cash don't be afraid to haggle with them if you're buying a lot.


----------

